

Reddit Search now powered by IndexTank - our product - diego

And we got to this point with zero external funding. I'm happy and wanted to share it with HN.<p>http://blog.reddit.com/2010/07/new-search.html
======
macca321
cool. I was thinking about setting up a hosted lucene thing after watching my
friend trying to get solr to do 'did you mean searches' - of course I didn't
do it so kudos to you!

The thing is, you're going to have to be very clear about QOS, future pricing,
vendor lockin etc. before you can get people with established businesses to
sign up to it.

~~~
diego
Yes, the pricing and QOS commitments are set and we'll publish them very soon.
BTW, we have been working with Lucene/Solr for several years and built
IndexTank because our clients asked us for a number of things that Lucene
cannot do or doesn't do well. Feedback from people like you is absolutely
welcome!

------
eliot_sykes
Clickable: <http://blog.reddit.com/2010/07/new-search.html> and
<http://indextank.com/>

------
HyprMusic
Did you have to convince them or did they come to you?

------
jhaddon
Congratulations!

